# South Australian Uranium Explorers



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

Ladies and Gents,

I've been compiling a list of SA uranium explorers/developers to actually see what is out there and make some comparisons to try and determine if there is anything still undervalued, or has some hidden potential. 

The list is too long to paste in here so I have attached it to the post. 

It is by no means intended as a detailed analysis of each company but just a broad outline of their operations and current market caps to see what is potentially undervalued. You'll need to go to the companies web sites and to the threads in the forum for more detailed information and analysis.

If I have missed any, or if the information is incorrect, please let me know and I'll update the list.

This list is for information only. Please keep any individual stock discussions to the threads. Enjoy!


----------



## Halba (13 April 2007)

Good list add POCKETMAIL (PKT)


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

Nice list.
Maybe add SNU as well.

TAS, SRZ, and VMS look the goods, the cheapies..


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

How could you forget USA?
And GIR, MOX, UTO, NEL, OXR, UEQ, and CUX?

But only MTN, PNN, CUY, AGS, TOE, OXR, SRZ has meaning deposits.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2007)

Is it just me or does SRZ seem by far the cheapest and thus best S.A. exposure out of the advanced explorers group?

Also I think we should all give Kennas a big thanks for taking the time to do this analysis


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

THANK YOU KENNAS!


----------



## Rafa (13 April 2007)

Nice one Kennas...


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

I've updated this with some of the ones I missed. Some of those mentioned above only have minor interests in SA which was why they were excluded before hand.


----------



## greggy (21 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I've updated this with some of the ones I missed. Some of those mentioned above only have minor interests in SA which was why they were excluded before hand.



Hi Kennas,

Nice new thread you've started here.
Another explorer with prospective ground in SA is Empire Resources Limited (ERL).
It has the Torrens Project, an Olympic Dam style copper-gold-uranium project in SA. The Torrens Project is situated 170 kms sth east of the Olympic Dam mine and 70 kms sth east of the Carrapateena copper-gold discovery. Its also 40 kms sth east of the Punt Hill Project where there have been a number of recent IOCG type discoveries. The Torrens Project consists of two granted exploration licences covering 797 square kms. It is apparently drill ready.
I have recently purchased 250,000 shares and feel that its been totally overlooked by the market.
DYOR


----------



## nizar (21 April 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> Nice new thread you've started here.
> Another explorer with prospective ground in SA is Empire Resources Limited (ERL).
> ...




Yeh nice pick, its a new float, low volumes, pretty solid support at .17-.18.
Just needs a white candle on monday and we could be away.
Its on the watchlist.


----------



## Ken (21 April 2007)

kennas  

AXT - are in a similar locations to MOX and VMS.


----------



## Ken (25 April 2007)

Just had a look to confirm intercept hill is the name of the tenement.

I think empire resources is in similar spot.


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> Nice new thread you've started here.
> Another explorer with prospective ground in SA is Empire Resources Limited (ERL).
> ...



I can't find any info on this project greggy.  The U projects I see are in WA.


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

Updated list. 

Also amended market caps.

If anyone has some information to add to these please feel free. 

Would be interested to see a 'Top Three' list from these as far as potential and/or value goes.

Any takers?


----------



## Ken (26 April 2007)

Argo raised 7 million dollars at 20 cents, 35 million shares on offer.


----------



## nizar (26 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Updated list.
> 
> Also amended market caps.
> 
> ...




_Butterbrains have offered $3.52 a share which has just been extended to 4 July. Fools._

LOL! 

Well i think SRZ would have to be in the top3. Exploration in gawler crator (known uranium province), also its holding in USA and its U interests are largely SA based. With results from warrior due soon, and a market cap this low, this has massive potential. 

Put it this way, it could go to a buck, and still have a market cap of $60million!


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

I agree SRZ (holding)


----------



## UraniumLover (26 April 2007)

Kennas - ERO MXR LML MOX HNR . like ERO and MXR out of these guys


----------



## dj_420 (27 April 2007)

it seems to me that some explorers have large market caps that are completely unjustified by what they have actually found.

IMO there are only a small few significant companies with some sort of measured resources such as AGY, MTN, SRZ, TOE and CUY (yet to bring up to JORC). are there any other i have missed? in SA that is?

is it just me or does it seem like a big exploration bubble will one day burst? maybe grigor was right there are very few that will see through to production.

just my thoughts guys


----------



## UraniumLover (27 April 2007)

dj_420 said:


> it seems to me that some explorers have large market caps that are completely unjustified by what they have actually found.
> 
> IMO there are only a small few significant companies with some sort of measured resources such as AGY, MTN, SRZ, TOE and CUY (yet to bring up to JORC). are there any other i have missed? in SA that is?
> 
> ...




PNN


----------



## insider (27 April 2007)

I appreciate the work you're bringing to the table Kennas...


----------



## greggy (28 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I can't find any info on this project greggy.  The U projects I see are in WA.



Hi Kennas,

Please have a look at ERL's prospectus. It contains plenty of information on its Torrens Project,  an Olympic Dam style copper-gold-uranium project that lies within the Torrens Hinge Zone on the margin of the Gawler Craton in South Australia.  

Greggy
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2007)

greggy said:


> Hi Kennas,
> 
> Please have a look at ERL's prospectus. It contains plenty of information on its Torrens Project,  an Olympic Dam style copper-gold-uranium project that lies within the Torrens Hinge Zone on the margin of the Gawler Craton in South Australia.
> 
> ...



Got it, thanks. You could have given me a link!  

http://www.resourcesempire.com.au/torrens_copper.html


----------



## Flying Fish (28 April 2007)

Great thx


----------



## greggy (28 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Got it, thanks. You could have given me a link!
> 
> http://www.resourcesempire.com.au/torrens_copper.html




Hi Kennas,

Sorry about that Chief (taken from Get Smart). I responded in haste.


----------



## purple (4 June 2007)

a quick look across the SA explorers and how they have fared in May, particularly their current prices compared to the year's highs and lows. I didn't expect CUY and CUX to fall nearly 50% from their year's highs. moreover SA being U friendly.


----------



## Ken (7 June 2007)

my experience following the stock market over the last 24 months.

we have had wavering interest amongst the sectors in speculative terms, where groups of stocks have run at the same time. i guess its a bull market so this is going to happen. but in short

we had copper stocks.
we had nickel stocks.
we had zinc stocks
we had uranium stocks
we had oil stocks and gas stocks
we had some biotech 
we had some stocks
we had private equity take overs

all have come in different waves i feel.  TO me it would appear at the moment, oil and gas stocks are having a good run,  uranium will have its next burst at some stage, just a matter of getting in at the right price.  


I guess buying when the spot light isn;t on the sector is where you can make some gains.


----------



## greggy (10 June 2007)

Ken said:


> my experience following the stock market over the last 24 months.
> 
> we have had wavering interest amongst the sectors in speculative terms, where groups of stocks have run at the same time. i guess its a bull market so this is going to happen. but in short
> 
> ...




Hi Ken,

Some intelligent observations there.  IMO I find that its better to pick overlooked stocks with strong potential in resource sectors that are just starting to run. That way one will often buy interesting shares at very reasonable prices.  In relation to the uranium sector, its just a question of trying to find some value in an overvalued sector.  With a bit of luck you can still find them, its just a matter of doing some hard yakka. Its also preferable   to stick to NT and SA (especially SA) as this is where the political climate is friendliest in relation to uranium in Australia. Overseas, in many countries, the political climate is much more favourable.  
DYOR   
DYOR


----------



## nizar (10 June 2007)

Ken said:


> I guess buying when the spot light isn;t on the sector is where you can make some gains.




I beg to differ.

Holding stocks in a booming sector is the best way to play it.

Look at the oil&gas plays that have been firing last 2 months. MEO, NWE, AED, MPO... thats just the ones i was involved in... then you got OEL, CVN a recent one.... 

You can get into uranium now yeh i agree but how long before sentiment favours uranium again?

Could be in a couple of weeks or a couple of months.
If you just wanna sit on something and leave your money doing nothing for this time, then its okay, but not my cup of tea thanks.


----------



## greggy (10 June 2007)

nizar said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Holding stocks in a booming sector is the best way to play it.
> 
> ...



Hi Nizar,

THe CSM explorers in particular have done very well, especially my old favourite SHG, now well over $1.  Its hard to pick which sector will perform next so its best to pick stocks when things first begin to hot up.
I still think that uranium stocks moving in West Africa have held up rather well in particular. I'm hoping that PXR will get a major bounce should it find a suitable project there.  Uranium stocks, when first listed, are still enjoying the sunshine.
With the number of bears growing, I still think that this resource boom is far from over.  With China, India, Russia and even Brazil growing their economies rapidly the ever growing demand for resources is likely to continue for a while yet.  Last time we had a major resources boom Japan played a major part.  This time its 2 countries having a major impact and four if you include Russia and Brazil. Back to you Nizar for your wise observations.
DYOR


----------



## petervan (10 June 2007)

I agree with Nizar about the last 2 months with oil and gas being in MAE and HZN. You need that market momentum in a sector to gain good profit.Trying to pick the next popular sector run is pure spec.Buying in when a sector has momentum is just commen sense.We,ve all made the mistake of thinking this will defintly run even though the sector has negative sentiment, but for short term trading you need positive sentiment for best results


----------



## greggy (10 June 2007)

petervan said:


> I agree with Nizar about the last 2 months with oil and gas being in MAE and HZN. You need that market momentum in a sector to gain good profit.Trying to pick the next popular sector run is pure spec.Buying in when a sector has momentum is just commen sense.We,ve all made the mistake of thinking this will defintly run even though the sector has negative sentiment, but for short term trading you need positive sentiment for best results



Lately I found that my best returns have been with diversified mining specs, those being YML, MZMO and ERL.  Hence, by having exposure to several different commodities, they will still have at least a bit of a run should various sectors move up.  YML has had good runs when both the nickel price and iron price has gone up. I bought ERL when it was 20 cents largely for its exposure to uranium, but good results from its gold project pushed its price up to the 50 cent range in a matter of weeks. Until recently, I usually largely opted for shares with exposure to one major commodity.  Food for thought.
My family currently has speculative holdings in BYR, ERLO and PXRO.
DYOR


----------



## petervan (10 June 2007)

Must be on the same wavelength, I hold 2 of those stock


----------

